# NOW I HAVE SEEN IT ALL!!!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Got a text from a good customer from out in the duck blind. He attached this picture and asked what it was he'd just shot... I about crapped my pants when I looked and saw that he'd shot a drake King Eider! In UTAH! It's only a bird of the year, (correction, I guess it's a three year old) but it's a King Eider for sure. I'll bet you guys that paid ten grand to go to AK to shoot one are feeling a little green right about now! :lol: What's next, a Nene goose? :shock:


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Holy crap thats sweet. I know one belives me but I saw one those out on public shooting grounds about 15 years ago. I didn't know what it was at that time.

Congrats to that lucky hunter.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

That is neat!!! It seems that every year I hear of a sea duck or two being picked up on the Salt Lake.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You just never know what you will get when your out there.......That's what keeps me going.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

That's freaking out of this world!!!!!! Let's hope the birder's don't find out about this or we will have the Harli episode all over again! It looks to be a 3 year old bird. Kings are not fully mature until yr 4. Huge, huge, huge congrats to the hunter!!!

As for feeling green about spending the coin to go to st Paul and shoot one you are mistaken!! Well worth every nickel! Tex, where in Utah was this harvested?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Holy Crap that is amazing.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Well worth every nickel!


I don't doubt that a bit! Just kinda ironic...



> Tex, where in Utah was this harvested?


He wont tell me... That's top secret intel right there! 8)


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Tex, where in Utah was this harvested?
> 
> 
> He wont tell me... That's top secret intel right there! 8)


ok..... im sure there are a few dozen kings hanging out where he plugged this one. none-the-less what a treasure!!!!! 3 yr old bird for sure.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Tex,

here is a plumage chart on King Eiders.









So i want to know after you told your client did he realize the magnitude of what he had?? Im with you... whens the Nene going to be harvested!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

duck jerky said:


> Holy crap thats sweet. I know one belives me but I saw one those out on public shooting grounds about 15 years ago. I didn't know what it was at that time.
> 
> Congrats to that lucky hunter.


Prior to this post i would have been very doubtful of seeing one in Utah. but ill eat some humble pie on that!!!! perhaps its just best to shoot and find out what it is after the fact. otherwise you miss out on the once in a lifetime shot! i say pull the trigger and take the chance of harvesting a bird that is off limits. :mrgreen:


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

WOW!!

The holy grail has come to utah


----------



## clintonias (Apr 2, 2008)

Well don't be posting a Bald Eagle or something asking what it is


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Incredible! I'm glad the guy knew what it was and didn't stomp the thing. Congrats!!

Later,
Kev


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

I have heard that the power ball is at 500 million....he better go get a ticket....... That is freaking unreal.... what cant you shoot in utah??? Amazing!!!!!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

kev said:


> Incredible! I'm glad the guy knew what it was and didn't stomp the thing. Congrats!!
> 
> Later,
> Kev


He was gonna breast it out and eat it till I told him what it was! -)O(-


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> kev said:
> 
> 
> > Incredible! I'm glad the guy knew what it was and didn't stomp the thing. Congrats!!
> ...


Having eaten King Eider its not a good outcome! Mount that thing up and be proud!!!


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

i had a buddy have a few Brant scert his deeks a few years ago... I thought that was amazing....


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I saw a Brant on the Logan City golf course one year. 100% certain that's what it was. I even went home and got bino's to check it out. Unfortunately that was back before I had any kind of camera technology to document it.

Still amazed with the King Eider. I guess anything is possible.

For years I've wanted to talk someone into capturing and tagging some Long Tail Ducks on the GSL. I'm curious if they migrate in and leave or if they just hang out, out there all year. I think at this point there are too many to call it a fluke.

Later,
Kev


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

king eider said:


> Tex,
> 
> here is a plumage chart on King Eiders.


I recognize the guy in the top left corner. That's one luck dude!! :O•-:

Later,
Kev


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow what a lucky dude! Congrats to the lucky hunter!

Live from somewhere beneath the desert and brought to you via Tapatalk


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Freaking awesome! Lucky hunter!


----------



## xtremagoose (Dec 11, 2010)

Well a buddy of mine asked me to identify a duck that he killed, when I seen it I was like wow you shot this in Utah. But it looks to be a Juvenal King Eider. Have a look and you tell me. But that's my guess.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

xtremagoose said:


> Well a buddy of mine asked me to identify a duck that he killed, when I seen it I was like wow you shot this in Utah. But it looks to be a Juvenal King Eider. Have a look and you tell me. But that's my guess.


Tell your buddy congratulations and to get that baby right down to the Taxidermist asap. Then he needs to get his butt to Wendover. That is a beautiful young King.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know, I am no expert by far. But based on the earlier year 1,2,3,4 chart that doesn't really look like a king eider. Year one has the dark beak, but the body/neck color is all wrong. Year two the body is much lighter colored and the beak has gone yellow. But seriously, I am a newb armchair ornithologist here so take my skepticism as such. Maybe a wigeon/pintail cross?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Take a look at one of the other threads on bird ID from a few days ago. What you have there is a HEN goldeneye. Lots of them around right now it looks like. 

Oh yeah, and donttreadonme- GOOD ONE!!!

(Edit***- I went back and schooled myself a bit more on Goldeneye identification, and it appears this bird is a hen, not a juvie drake.)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

kev said:


>


Pretty bird


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

xtremagoose said:


> Well a buddy of mine asked me to identify a duck that he killed, when I seen it I was like wow you shot this in Utah. But it looks to be a Juvenal King Eider. Have a look and you tell me. But that's my guess.


this is a juv drake golden eye. dont wast his money getting it mounted.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> xtremagoose said:
> 
> 
> > Well a buddy of mine asked me to identify a duck that he killed, when I seen it I was like wow you shot this in Utah. But it looks to be a Juvenal King Eider. Have a look and you tell me. But that's my guess.
> ...


come on mr pro waterfowler.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Donttreadonme said:
> 
> 
> > xtremagoose said:
> ...


swnhntrdstn, I am no longer a PRO waterfowler. Gave up the PRO status last season and am now just a lowly non PROstaffer who kills ducks and geese.



Chaser said:


> Oh yeah, and donttreadonme- GOOD ONE!!!


Thanks. I thought it was pretty funny myself.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Ah...missed that one! funny.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

All kidding aside, I'd like to see some more pictures of that bird, or better yet see it in person.

I know you all are kidding about the King Eider thing, but I think that bird may have some Canvasback in it. The bill is wrong for a regular GE. It may be the camera angle or any number of different things, but from what I'm looking at right there, a couple of things don't add up.

Definetly not King Eider, but there may be something up with that bird.

Later,
Kev


----------

